# Paphiopedilum henryanum fm christae ‘Pretty in Pink’



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 7, 2020)

I love the pastel lime green tepals that contrasts with the blushing bubble gum pink pouch. 

One of three forms of this cute species. It was selfed so hopefully it takes pregnancy well!


----------



## John M (Nov 7, 2020)

That is beautiful!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 7, 2020)

John M said:


> That is beautiful!


Welcome back JM!


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 8, 2020)

very pretty


----------



## musa (Nov 8, 2020)

Beautiful!


----------



## GuRu (Nov 8, 2020)

What a beauty! I like the contrast between the lime green parts and pink pouch too. Fingers crossed to the pregnancy!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 8, 2020)

GuRu said:


> What a beauty! I like the contrast between the lime green parts and pink pouch too. Fingers crossed to the pregnancy!


Thanks Rudolf!


----------



## Guldal (Nov 9, 2020)

Soooo nice!


----------



## Paphluvr (Nov 9, 2020)

The normal form of henryanum is cute but this is striking. Hope the selfing takes.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 9, 2020)

Guldal said:


> Soooo nice!


You have one right Jens?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 9, 2020)

Paphluvr said:


> The normal form of henryanum is cute but this is striking. Hope the selfing takes.


Let’s all keep our fingers crossed!


----------



## Guldal (Nov 9, 2020)

Guldal said:


> Soooo nice!


I do...but had two some time ago!


----------



## dodidoki (Nov 9, 2020)

Very nice.I love this variety.Where is it from?


----------



## lori.b (Nov 13, 2020)

That is a pretty one. I've never seen it before.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 14, 2020)

dodidoki said:


> Very nice.I love this variety.Where is it from?


The plant originally came from Heng Duan technology but I got it off EBay USA.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 14, 2020)

Guldal said:


> I do...but had two some time ago!


So that means one is still around?


----------



## dodidoki (Nov 14, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> The plant originally came from Heng Duan technology but I got it off EBay USA.


I got a very nice plant from an old member, Bjorn.Unfortunately he disappeared a time ago.He had/has incredible plants.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 14, 2020)

dodidoki said:


> I got a very nice plant from an old member, Bjorn.Unfortunately he disappeared a time ago.He had/has incredible plants.


It was fortuitous you received a division of one before the disappearance of such a valuable member of the orchid world. Do you have a pic of the flower to share?


----------



## GuRu (Nov 14, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> ......Do you have a pic of the flower to share?



Leslie, I'm not Istvan but I was curious.......so here is this thread Paph. henryanum fm. christae


----------



## dodidoki (Nov 14, 2020)

I found a topic about my plant.





henryanum fma. christae "Bjorn"


I got this very nice and good plant from our common friend, Bjorn 3 years ago. It is its second blooming. Very nice clone I think, thanks Bjorn!




www.slippertalk.com


----------



## dodidoki (Nov 14, 2020)

Leslie, here is my plant today.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 14, 2020)

Looks big and healthy!


----------



## blondie (Nov 15, 2020)

The only form of henryanum I like


----------

